# ADVICE NEEDED MISCARRIAGE AND IMMUNE ISSUES IN NORTHERN IRELAND



## confused123 (Aug 17, 2010)

HI NOT GOING TO GO INTO DETAILS HAVE A VERY COMPLICATED AND TRAUMATIC MISCARRIAGE TODAY, MISCARRIED BEFORE D AND C, THEN HAD D AND C. 

AM A VERY POSITIVE PERSON AND BELIEVE THAT  IT CAN WORK AND PATIENCE IS NEEDED. WHY SHOULD IT NOT WORK FOR US AND SUPPOSE A BREAKTHROUGH HAS BEEN THAT I NEED TO STOP COMPARING ME TO OTHERS. I THINK OTHER PEOPLE GIVE UP ON YOU QUICKER THAT YOU LOSE FAITH IN YOURSELF. HAVE HAD COMMENTS LIKE"HAVE YOU THOUGHT OF ADOPTION" WHICH I BELIEVE IS A FANTASTIC PROCESS AND WOULD NOT BE A COMPROMISE TO ENRICH THE LIVES OF OTHERS BUT REALISTICALLY I AM SO BROKEN I AM NO GOOD TO ANY ONE.

TODAY THE DOCTOR  SAID ON THE WAY OUT THAT ANTIBODIES ARE PRESENT IN THE BLOOD (NOT RHESUS NEGATIVE THING) ARE THEY TREATABLE? DOES ANYONE KNOW CAN YOU HAVE A SUCCESSFUL PREGNANCY WITH THESE


----------



## mondonn05 (Jan 25, 2011)

Confused123, I am so so sorry to hear that you have been through such a traumatic experience.

I have no experience with your problem myself but I am a member of another forum called Fertile Thoughts and one of the girls on there (An English girl) has had the same issue with immunity. She has anti nuclear antibodies (ANA) and has been seeking advice and treatment in England.

If you google Hypothalamic Amenorrhea it should give you the link to the Fertile Thoughts thread. The girl is called 'staceys'. If you PM her and say that 'mondonn05' gave you her name I'm sure she would be more than willing to help you with any questions you might have, if she can!

I hope you get some answers chick and I hope I have been of some help xxx


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

no idea confused but


----------

